# melody, stormwatch, club, vex



## kymmilee (Jan 12, 2008)

go from this:






to this:














you will need:
stormwatch eyeshadow
melody [or newly minted!] eyeshadow
club eyeshadow
vex eyeshadow
brushes, moisturizer, face stuff, etc





apply painterly paint pot to lid with a blending brush all the way up to your brows





apply stormwatch on the lid to just under the crease





blend out the harsh edges [this picture FREAKS me out. the brush hair! aaaahhhhh!]





cover all of stormwatch with melody or newly minted





see the difference? pretty!





pick up some club shadow with your blending blush [222 = love] and apply to crease. sweep into crease from side to side while your eye is open so that you know exactly where it's going. you don't want to cover your lid or brow bone with it. haha





yay pretty!





ok, this part is a little hard to explain. get vex on your fluffy brush. put it at the very top of club and blend upwards onto your brow bone. make sure and blend it into club reeeeally well.





next, moisturize your face and forget to take a picture. watch fresh prince for about 5-10 minutes, then put on your foundation! i usually use the 190, but it's MIA right now. hence the face





blend it all in. much better!





take your adorable little 181se brush, get some blush and apply to your cheeks! i used a bright pink milani blush. you can use don't be shy lightly and get the same effect.





now smile really big, and pat the brush on the apples.





apply a little bit of porcelain pink MSF over your blush.





apply your favourite pink lipstick to your lips. i used danse





apply gloss. i used corps-de-ballet lipglass. i really loved the danse lippies. :]





my lipgloss be poppin?





mascara!





look at the difference. i think mascara is the most important makeup item in the entire world. if i could only use one makeup item for the rest of my life, it'd be mascara. hands down





do your bottom mascara, realise you forgot the eyeliner, then apply it after. i used mystery kohl power

VOILA!









sorry for the dumb face, but it shows everything pretty well.

i did my eyebrows today. i know they looked pretty bad in these pictures, so sorry about that. 



anyway, i hope you all enjoyed. feedback is much appreciated. :]


----------



## PMBG83 (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally something simple and fast, but noticeably adds a pop of color. Thank You


----------



## Patricia (Jan 12, 2008)

love it!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 12, 2008)

Very pretty!  Thanks


----------



## delidee32 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks gorgeous and super easy, thanks


----------



## nunu (Jan 12, 2008)

soo pretty!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

ypu look so good. i liike the blue!


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 13, 2008)

i like the colour of your eyes, teal looks so nice with them


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 13, 2008)

you eyes are super pretty!


----------



## kymmilee (Jan 14, 2008)

you guys are all so sweet! thanks. i hope everyone gets something useful out of it


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 14, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Dollheart (Jan 16, 2008)

the lipstick and gloss look gorgeous on you ^_^

xlaniex


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 1, 2008)

Lovely tutorial!!  Thank you for sharing!!  And BTW, Fresh Prince is a pretty sweet show!


----------

